# Afghan Chick Peas?



## Claire (Mar 27, 2011)

Nephew just called me (hooray, hooray and hip hip hooray) to let me know about his safe return.  But he really, really wanted to know if I could help him reproduce a meal he had when he was overseas.  First I had to instruct him, since he'd bought dried chick peas.  He was thinking he could make dinner tonight!  What a laugh!  I told him to go buy some canned.  Said he couldn't find them.  So I informed him of the various names he can find them  under in his local grocery (likely a Publix, so I know they are there, he just didn't know that they're called garbanzos), recommended spices, etc. He was hoping to impress his girlfriend for dinner tonight.  I told him some shortcuts for bean dishes.

But does anyone know any "authentic" Afghan bean dishes?  Just curious.


----------



## blissful (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have an authentic recipe for you. Sorry.

2 Years ago, chick peas were not found dried or in cans at my markets--I'm in the midwest. I ended up buying 20 lbs from a wholesaler to get them, and split them with friends.
They seemed to be in short supply last year as well. I haven't checked this year.
They are also called Garbanzo beans, maybe he could look for those. Canned or dry. Check the vegetable aisle and the international foods, mexican etc.

They don't take quite as long to cook as say, northern beans. I cook them in big batches (hummus, salads) and freeze them so I have them ready and on hand. HTH


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 28, 2011)

*I know a soup using dry chick peas. It is usually served here in Egypt. If you are interested I could post it for you.*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 28, 2011)

Claire about 10 mins from where I used to live was a ethnic Indian area, it also housed refugees from Iraq,Iran,Kurdistan and Afghanistan. They had loads of traditional cafes, Nakod is the Afghani word for chickpea I think and I have eaten Chelo Nakod and Kofta Nakod, I found both and other good stuff googleing.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2011)

Claire, I googled 'Afghani garbanzo bean recipes' and got a lot of hits.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2011)

We ate chickpeas in Iowa in the 1970's...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> *I know a soup using dry chick peas. It is usually served here in Egypt. If you are interested I could post it for you.*


I am Mom, also BaBa Ganuj please.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

i keep picturing chick peas with tiny knitted ponchos around them...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs. Mom--

I love chick peas. I can eat chick peas every day. Please share your recipe.


----------



## blissful (Mar 29, 2011)

Since the shortage of chick peas this past few years, I haven't seen them often.
Priced them yesterday at the grocery store--they are available(!), dry--$0.99/lb. (a little more expensive than usual)
As a comparison, split peas were $0.75/lb, and northern beans were $0.75/lb.

This isn't an afghan recipe.

Soup:
Saute some chopped onions in olive oil.
Add:
2 cups garbanzo beans
2 cups red beans (kidney)
2 cups other beans (your choice)
4 cups tomato sauce/puree
2 cups zucchini (sliced)
Salt to taste
(I like basil in this soup)

Bring to a boil, then simmer for 30 minutes.

Afghan cooking would most likely use chicken broth instead of tomatoes, and add potatoes.
Herbs and spices used in Afghan cooking:
Mint, turmeric, saffron, coriander, cilantro, cardamom and black pepper.
Common meats: chicken and lamb.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Mrs. Mom--
> 
> I love chick peas. I can eat chick peas every day. Please share your recipe.


  OK, this soup is very popular here in Egypt. It is usually served during the winter because it keeps you warm for a long time. Here is the recipe:









Ingredients:


1 pound dry chick peas, washed and soaked in room temp. water for 3 hours.
1 medium sized onion
6-7 cloves garlic
1 medium sized tomato
1 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon chili powder. You can add more if you like it spicy
salt and pepper to taste
Juice of fresh lemon (poured on the soup at serving)
Preparation:


Boil the chick peas in water that covers the peas
keep boiling until they are tender. If the water evaporates, pour in more water to cover the chick peas
Cut the onion and tomato into quarters and add them with the garlic in the food processor. Grind the vegetables.
Now when the chick peas are tender, add in the vegetables, cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper.
keep boiling for 10 min.
Serve hot with fresh drops of lemon juice in every serving.
I just need to mention that it is usually served in mugs rather than plates. Why? I don't know.
Enjoy


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2011)

What's that soup called Mrs. Mom?


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 29, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What's that soup called Mrs. Mom?


  I only know the name in arabic. Humus alsham.


----------

